

SpaceX isn't going public and why (From: Elon Musk) - haytjes
http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/3f4idq/elons_email_to_spacex_employees_regarding_taking/

======
m-i-l
" _... given my experiences with Tesla and SolarCity, I am hesitant to foist
being public on SpaceX, especially given the long term nature of our mission
... Public company stocks, particularly if big step changes in technology are
involved, go through extreme volatility ... This causes people to be
distracted by the manic-depressive nature of the stock instead of creating
great products._ "

------
ionised
Publicly traded comapanies become more about short-term shareholder returns
than anything else.

It's poison to something like SpaceX.

------
allenleein
Because he needs money.

